# Litespeed Ardennes - experience?



## ahumblecycler (Aug 15, 2007)

Hello all,

I have found what I believe is a great deal on a demo frame ($1300) and I am seriously thinking of buying it to build my custom bike. I am unsure whether the warranty is still effective and will not know until I can contact the company on Monday.

Background - I love to ride long rides, 3-6 hours, and I have been averaging more than 300 miles a week. I don't race although I don't mind hammering in club rides or just solo. 

My question - does anyone have experience with this bike? I would like to hear experiences including pros/cons in context of their stated riding preferences.

Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------

